# Adult Male Maltese in Elgin, IL (NW Suburb of Chicago)



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

The following was posted today on Craigslist Chicago:

Looking for a good home for an Adult Maltese

We have an adult Maltese that we no longer have enough time to give him the attention that he needs. He is a very loving dog, and we don't require any adoption fee, we are just looking for a good home with a loving family that will love him as much as he will love them. Please reply with any questions.

The contact info is: [email protected]

If someone from is interested in this boy I would be more than happy to assist in holding him for a while or transport.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> The following was posted today on Craigslist Chicago:
> 
> Looking for a good home for an Adult Maltese
> 
> ...


Could you contact this person and tell them about North Central maltese Rescue and Mary Palmer?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=447777
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in Geneva IL - VERY close to Elgin! I can go get him if necessary and keep him until Mary can get him. I'll work with Mary to what she feel is best for him. 

Leslie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=453801
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Leslie!! You are wonderful. :aktion033: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I sent and email to see if they still had the dog. Will keep you posted. May go get him and offer to Foster for Mary. 

Leslie


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

The listing and the mailbox for the add are gone - So I'm guessing he is gone as well. 

Leslie


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

:smilie_tischkante: It really makes me sick when people give away their dogs with excuses so stupid like "we don't have more time". Are they so heartless are to be unable to feel the loneliness and confusion of the poor critter who is given away?


----------

